# Corsair 900D keine Reaktion vom Support



## Callisto (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe am 14.12.2013 das Corsair Obsidian 900D gekauft.

Beim zerlegen des Gehäuses wegen der Wasserkühlung, ist mir aufgefallen daß an der linken unteren Türe sich die Abdeckung nicht abschrauben läßt.

Grund war hierfür daß das aufgeschweißte Gewinde der Abdeckplatte sich gelöst hatte und diese sich somit immer mit drehte wenn man die Schraube drehen wollte. Mit etwas gefummele ging das dann.

Ich habe daraufhin eine RMA gestellt bei Corsair aber seit dem 14.12.2013 ist da nix passiert , keine Rückinfo nichts. 
*Ticket 6314459*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Callisto


----------



## Callisto (3. Januar 2014)

Okay der Support hat sich Heute gemeldet  als ob das was mit dem post hier zu tun hat.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Callisto! 

Ist tatsächlich mal Zufall, aber dein Post war schon ganz richtig und hätte dann auch noch mal nachgeholfen. Wir werden uns um das Problem kümmern und dir schnellstmöglich Ersatz beschaffen.

Viele Dank für deine Geduld.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Callisto (5. Januar 2014)

Hi Bluebeard,

der Kaufbeleg und ein Foto wurden dem Ticket eingefügt.

Ich Danke Euch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Callisto (15. Januar 2014)

Soo Hallo,

wieder sind 10 Tage vergangen seit dem die Fotos auf dem Ticket sind und nix passiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Callisto,

hab grade mal reingeschaut. Leider hast du nach dem hochladen direkt im Ticket keinen Kommentar hinterlassen. Somit ist es untergegangen. Ich werde mich sofort drum kümmern.

Viele Grüße!


----------

